# Leg injury (graphic pictures)



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

Just thought i'd show you my lad turned him out in the field he wanted to come in climbed the fence de'gloved his leg.

Original injury


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

6 days later november 22nd


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

we are now at day 55 and this was after todays bandage change


----------



## dianchi (10 January 2013)

Friend of mines mare did this to the back of her leg and amazing she is now back sound! They dont help us do they!
Fingerts x and good luck!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 January 2013)

wow, that is some difference. coming on nicely, that granulation looks really healthy and you can see where the new skin is forming.  my mare did a similar thing on her hind leg. it looked horrific. it repaired well too but now a little bit of the area has not much hair and is a bit more fragile. i put wraps on her at night so that she doesn't catch it if she has been lying down.
ask the vet about medical grade manuka. sometimes the healing slows a bit and that is really good to kick start it again. brilliant stuff.


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

thank you, i'm using manuka now he's not insured for vet fees just P/L so she comes once a fortnight now was weekly to shave proud flesh as this has been a problem x


----------



## Loulou2002 (10 January 2013)

OMG! poor ponio.....looks good though. I would of been useless with that injury......last time i had the vet out to remove some stitches from my mares face i nearly fainted 3 times and had to sit in the tackroom with my head between my knees!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 January 2013)

the manuka is good for proud flesh too. you must have been in shock when it happened. horrible feeling!
once it has healed you could try camrosa for encouraging the hair growth. that's what i used and there is only a tiny bit that is missing hair.


----------



## Amymay (10 January 2013)

Good grief, amazing recovery.  I bet you died when you saw that.

I'm completely


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

thanks for the tips thought i would get some good ones on here lol xx

Yes hasn't been nice cleaning it ourselves but now its just oh right bandage change today lol. The shaving i don't like as it bleeds loads when vet is taking proud flesh off but its working x


----------



## whisp&willow (10 January 2013)

Great improvement!  Well done!  

My mare did similar over the front of her rear fetlock joint when she was a youngster- it was not nice, and took a long time to heal.  it looked as though someone had cut a wedge out of her leg  

The fetlock is a little larger than the other one, and there is still a sliver of skin with no hair on it, but that is my fault for not keeping it moisturised!    I notice a surge in hair growth during the summer when I've been applying suncream!  yes- suncream!   Obviously you are a way off the suncream stage though!

We had good results using "hypercal" cream its by nelsons, but would work out a very expensive ointment for such a large area.  

Good luck with the rest of the healing process-  you'll need to keep updating!  I wish I had taken photos of whisper's leg (this was well before the age of digital cameras/phones!)  

x


----------



## cptrayes (10 January 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing, that's awesome damage 


Is the white bone or tendon?

Is the horse anywhere near sound?


----------



## Old Bat (10 January 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

The white was his cannon bone it measured just under 10 inches that was exposed, luckily no tendon damage. He's been on box rest now 8 weeks tomorrow he wasn't lame when he did it then he was sore so he was plus he's got a full leg bandage which he hates. Last few changes he's been sound and will even rear up so his leg doesn't hurt him now. He's allowed to now just have a little wonder on the lead outside of his stable and have just been given the go ahead to have his shoes off as his toes are getting long now he's ok to stand comfortably. Vet said he would of cost £5000 if she had been managing him to date he's cost me £2000 x


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

This is his bandage, 3x release pads with manuka on, then 2 pressure bandages then cotton wool, another pressure bandage then fleece bandage followed by vet wrap with plaster top and bottom


----------



## FreddiesGal (10 January 2013)

Good God!

What's the prognosis?


----------



## MissTyc (10 January 2013)

Wow ... that made me a teeny bit squeamish. 

We had a similar injury on a TB that slid under a wire fence - I thought it was bad, but I'd say the injury was only half as "deep" ... Ugh bone.


----------



## Nicnac (10 January 2013)

Fantastic progress - is it a youngster? Just wondering as healing really well.

Manuka is fantastic and enabled an nasty injury (nowhere near as bad as yours) to heal really well without too much proud flesh.  Like you I hated it when the injury was shaved as felt like it was going backwards 

Bet your heart stopped when you saw that!


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

leg maybe slightly thicker but will be riding by march vet said x


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

He's 11 which vet says does help, we are roughly 4 weeks ahead of schedule healing x

Yes the shaving seems to look like its not healing but on the second change it looks fab i'll post a shaving photo lol x


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

this was first shaving, the flap of skin she stitched to try to save didn't take and cutting it off ment cutting a small artery hence the clamps x


----------



## MozartK (10 January 2013)

Have PM'ed you


----------



## Liath (10 January 2013)

Good grief, that is one heck of a wound! 

Well done for managing it so far.. and good luck for the future!


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2013)

Looking at the first injury,  and were that horse mine,  I'd have shot it.  The improvement is quite remarkable.  All credit to you,  and your vet.  Amazing.  You will ride that horse again,  and soon. I'm staggered! 

Alec.


----------



## cptrayes (10 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			Looking at the first injury,  and were that horse mine,  I'd have shot it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I would never have believed that horse would ever be sound again.


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

Thank you I love the miserable ****** so didn't enter my head to pts if he was a companion I'd of kept him still, one vet as we seem to have had a few just come to look out of interest on a bandage change day said its bad but seen worse so I'm glad that ant mine then lol. The hunt went past over the fields last weekend he was trotting round his stable wanting to go join them but not this season but vet says come next we'll be there again. Vet said my sister and I have managed it well and just comes down to commitment to keep clean etc x


----------



## cptrayes (10 January 2013)

Well it's a huge credit to you and your sister.


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

Thank you, funny now vet says nothing will faze us if one of our horses cut themselves we will be able to deal with it lol x


----------



## Venevidivici (10 January 2013)

Omg! And you weren't kidding when you said it bled loads at proud flesh shaving...yeeuch! Well done you, tho.


----------



## _GG_ (11 January 2013)

Massive well done to you and your sister on your management of this. I imagine it has been a hell of a task both managing the leg and keeping your lovely boy happy on box rest.

I have had a bit of fun sharing the pictures with the OH though 


Good luck in the rest of the recovery and thanks for sharing. I do agree with your vet though, nothing will faze you now


----------



## Queenbee (11 January 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Massive well done to you and your sister on your management of this. I imagine it has been a hell of a task both managing the leg and keeping your lovely boy happy on box rest.

Good luck in the rest of the recovery and thanks for sharing. I do agree with your vet though, nothing will faze you now 

Click to expand...

^^^this^^^ that is amazing thank you for sharing, best of luck and wishing your boy a swift and trouble free rest of his recovery x


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

Thank you I must say tho our chickens loves shaving day its like all they can eat buffet they are more disgusting than looking after his wound lol x


----------



## devonlass (11 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			Looking at the first injury,  and were that horse mine,  I'd have shot it.  The improvement is quite remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same when first saw it,just wouldn't have thought that could be managed at home and have a good prognosis.

Totally agree about the good job done by yourself and vet though,totally incredible to see such a difference in quite a short time,and that you will be riding again,fantastic!!

Hats off to you,not many would have taken on the task of recovery from that never mind the expense,he's a lucky boy to have you and your sister

I really think I would have passed out cold if confronted with that wound,never mind had to witness that 'shaving'


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

Lol devonlass I didn't like the artery bleeding vet was saying its only small it will stop and in the end put the clamps on just to shut me up lol. Only time I thought how can he possibly heal from this was the day six photo as we've never had to clean a actual bone before. Vet was going to drill the bone to release cells to aid healing but he healed so quickly it wasn't needed. She said in a month the skin will be almost covering the wound as grows roughly one mil a day. He's been so good in the stable the worse part was getting meds he would eat as had antibiotics for a month and bute for first week which he wouldn't touch so mixed then in angel delight and syringed like a wormer. I have over 60 photo's and when I look back I think he's done a great job healing himself x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (11 January 2013)

That bandage looks very professional! the shaving looks like it would be harder to see than the original wound. It is amazing how the body heals. Great that you will be able to ride him so soon.It's not long really considering the damage done.  my mare was on 3 months box rest then fit to ride. funnily enough, she was never lame from the start. she was in a cast in horspital to keep the wound stable. shame your wound broke down a bit. we were lucky that didn't happen. Can i ask how you cleaned the bone?
what a brilliant job you have done with him. lucky horse! xx


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

Our vet did say if she see's this again she will use the cast method but I'm so pleased your girl healed well give us going thro it hope when your at the first stages of healing. We just use hibiscrub and cotton wool but quite dilute now or vet said plain salt water can be used, when we had dead tissue that had to be scrubbed off your nails come in handy here (yuck I know). Lol thank you in 8 weeks I'm getting quite good at bandaging now I order the stuff online get my vet wrap on ebay cotton wool from boots have saved a fortune compared to vet prices for stuff x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 January 2013)

yuky
 what an improvement .  Its amazing how they can heal  my first mare ripped her kneecap off  right to bone and vessels and it healed  quite well, she was sound after.


 The way this is healing  yes you prob will have a scar  but I don't see why he wont be sound after.

 Well done you and your little horse for healing so well to this point  makes my little ones kick (on another thread) look minor compared to this.

 keep up the good work


----------



## whisp&willow (11 January 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Thank you I must say tho our chickens loves shaving day its like all they can eat buffet they are more disgusting than looking after his wound lol x
		
Click to expand...

Chickens are a bit boggin!    I watched one smash a shrew/mouse on the ground before eating it whole-  I didnt eat eggs for a few days.

Proper free range eggs are a world apart from shop bought... but I wonder how many people would eat them if they saw what the chooks ate to produce them...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			Looking at the first injury,  and were that horse mine,  I'd have shot it.  The improvement is quite remarkable.  All credit to you,  and your vet.  Amazing.  You will ride that horse again,  and soon. I'm staggered! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show some times if you have luck on your side and good vets and nursing and a patient horse and get to the injury quickly before infection sets it its amazing what you can achieve.

  Personally like you OP I would be guided by me vet and if they said we will try then I would do as you have done.  I have seen many horses bounce back from horrid injuries, that said I have seen some try but infection set in and did not make it.

 Sending you continuous healing vibes.
*
 just noticed I have hit the 4,000 post's mark   *



.


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, yes infection was my worry when he wouldn't touch his meds was taking about 4 hours a day on the first weekend to get them in him tried everything and alot of my vet bill in first week went on trying different types. Finally we had some pig and chicken liquid antibiotic's and danalon that he would eat which was a relief. He's a grumpy horse generally so i expected him to be a horrid patient but he's not and once he has 5 mils of sedalyn in him and twitched he's alot better lol.
Yes my chickens are proper mingers they see vet now and come running as dinner will be served very soon lol x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 January 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Thank you so much everyone, yes infection was my worry when he wouldn't touch his meds was taking about 4 hours a day on the first weekend to get them in him tried everything and alot of my vet bill in first week went on trying different types. Finally we had some pig and chicken liquid antibiotic's and danalon that he would eat which was a relief. He's a grumpy horse generally so i expected him to be a horrid patient but he's not and once he has 5 mils of sedalyn in him and twitched he's alot better lol.
Yes my chickens are proper mingers they see vet now and come running as dinner will be served very soon lol x
		
Click to expand...

Would that be baytril?


----------



## Jools1234 (11 January 2013)

amazing, well done you


----------



## bubbilygum (11 January 2013)

I probably should have known better than to open this at the lunch room at work...!

Well done you, just goes to show how amazing horses, vets and owners can be! All credit to you, I don't know many owners who would have persevered. I am utterly amazed at how well this is coming along!


----------



## applecart14 (11 January 2013)

Thank you for showing us these photos, my immediate reaction woudl have been 'no hope whatsoever' so I am glad its all sorted, amazing how the body heals.  But one question which I am totally gob smacked at - how on earth did you prevent infection with the bone exposed like that (in a field too!) ????


----------



## sarahann1 (11 January 2013)

Wow! Another one here who would have been phoning the vet sure the horse would have been put down. I am amazed at how well its healing, credit to all involved you really have done a brilliant job, the horse is lucky to have you all looking out for him!


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

Thank you when put in this situation you just do it or lose them and we wanted to give him a chance. I couldn't do it without my sisters help but we always do our horses together she's been a star. The liquid antibioctics is karidox you get it in one litre bottles. We were lucky with no infection and finding the injury very quickly and very good at keeping the injury site clean he is in his stable with a full leg bandage but I won't lie the smell is stomach churning when you first take the bandage off to start with, we have had dead tissue to contend with I will post photo's in a bit when I'm home x


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

this photo is of dead tissue, we had to scrub to remove it on every bandage change


----------



## Girlracer (11 January 2013)

That is horrific - poor lad. 

I don't know what i'd do if I found my horse like that, silly boy.


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

The importance of keeping a site clean this was before a clean just after removing the bandages yes it stunk and you can see all the proud flesh that needed addressing


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

here you can see the skin that didn't take and the wally rolled and trod on his leg getting up so injured it more, so tiny bed now to discourage rolling but this was 22 days into recovery, very thick leg from proud flesh tho


----------



## Beausmate (11 January 2013)

Foxhunter49 has a youngster who ripped his side open in a big way.  Think she used something called Resolve Wound, the healing was amazing too. Think she said it was better than manuka.  There are pics on here somewhere-probably a similar grossness to yours!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 January 2013)

*justmemydear not trying to hijack your thread just showing that if you have a horrific injury. Have faith...............................................
 This is to give you  boost that your boy will be healed soon  he has come this far............
*
 I understand people thinking PTS straight away  but some its not easy and they want to give it ago like I did for my first mare and she came back sound


You catch it early 
 you want to save your horse and give it a  fighting chance
get the vet onto it asap
 your prepared to finance and nurse the horse
you go with your gut instinct
 mother nature can be kind and give you a second chance

 This was my first mares injury needless to say the vets at the time wanted to finish evening surgery before they would come, took them 5 hours, I mean do cat and dog booster really take president of an injury like this??? hence why her leg blew up big .

 She had uveitis  her rope hooked on something and she pulled back and her blurred vision caused her to jump a 5ft wire fence and land on her side after going head over heels


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

omg thats nasty thank you for sharing your photo's so pleased she came sound after it. I agree the vet never said pts just said its going to take alot of commitment and i didn't ask tbh was thinking right now this needs doing for next 12-16 weeks ok thats fine time will fly and it has its 8 weeks today nice anniversary present my boy gave me x

Thank you Beausmate will look for it x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 January 2013)

justmemydear said:



			omg thats nasty thank you for sharing your photo's so pleased she came sound after it. I agree the vet never said pts just said its going to take alot of commitment and i didn't ask tbh was thinking right now this needs doing for next 12-16 weeks ok thats fine time will fly and it has its 8 weeks today nice anniversary present my boy gave me x
		
Click to expand...

happy anniversary, 

 Biscuit  wore special knee bandage with a zip  yes she had a scar. but................................................ I HAD MY GIRL SOUND for many years after she ment the world to me (still does). PTS 1995.................... injury 1987 ish.


 You and your sister ought to have a pat on the back for getting your boy to this point in his recovery................


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

my anniversary was 8 weeks ago same day he did this not the sort of present i was really after lol but thanks x

thanks i've researched this injury loads and its more common than you think which is not good most go off to rossdales round my way for the first month but with him not being insured for vet fees that wasn't an option plus i wanted to do him myself i know my horse best i would pick up signs quicker than a vet, saying that tho my vet has been great i'm a tad over protective of my boy and she puts up with me lol x


----------



## saturdaygirl (11 January 2013)

Wow! Amazing pictures and amazing healing seems you've looked after it so well. 
Just one query - are you still washing it in dilute hibiscrub? Just I'd always been taught hibiscrub was cytotoxic so prevents new cells growing in as well, so shouldn't be used once a wound in clean/ proud flesh...? 

For anyone reading around the subject this is very useful http://www.intelligentwoundcare.com/


----------



## justmemydear (11 January 2013)

saturdaygirl, yes you are right if used in strength so my vet said but we dilute it down alot not had any problem with it stopping the wound healing so far x


----------



## ellie11987 (11 January 2013)

Jesus christ! Poor lad, what a huge credit to you for all your work


----------



## MileAMinute (12 January 2013)

Jesus 

I see blood and gore daily but that did make me recoil a tad - if I turned up and saw my boy like that I'd be a wreck.

Well done, your patience and dedication is clearly paying off


----------



## Jesstickle (12 January 2013)

I agree. I'd have shot my horse as well. 

Amazing job you've done and has been a bit of an eye opener to me about what they can recover from. I suppose in a way you're lucky it was the front of the leg and not the back as no tendons were damaged. Although lucky isn't really the right word for that. 

You must have been horrified when you first saw that!


----------



## justmemydear (12 January 2013)

Yes i've been very lucky his injury could of been far worse, and yes i'm showing these pictures so people know horses can recover and don't always need to be pts x


----------



## justmemydear (13 January 2013)

Another very good bandage change looking very clean this was taken today x







here you can see the tissue that now covers his cannon bone is sticking out so will need to be shaved back a bit but new skin is growing from the sides


----------



## angelish (13 January 2013)

wow unbelievable the way thats healing , massive well done on managing it


----------



## Tiffany (13 January 2013)

Original photos looked horrendous although I'm very impressed how it's healing - you must be so pleased


----------



## applecart14 (14 January 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Thank you when put in this situation you just do it or lose them and we wanted to give him a chance. I couldn't do it without my sisters help but we always do our horses together she's been a star. The liquid antibioctics is karidox you get it in one litre bottles. We were lucky with no infection and finding the injury very quickly and very good at keeping the injury site clean he is in his stable with a full leg bandage but I won't lie the smell is stomach churning when you first take the bandage off to start with, we have had dead tissue to contend with I will post photo's in a bit when I'm home x
		
Click to expand...

I remember a friends horse being tied up to rope by its lead rope.  The rope stretched across two wooden posts sunk in concrete. The mare put her head down and then up and found the rope over her head, panicked and pulled a wooden post out of the concrete then ran around through a menage fence, a post and rail fence and straight through a wooden five bar gate, snapping it in half.  They found her trembling with her chest completely open, the skin hanging by her knees.  Thorough cleaning out, debriding and stapling and a week later she was told to ride her!  Three months on the scar was barely visible.  We all thought PTS job at the time!

Amazing.  I'd always take vets advice.  If the vet says time to call it a day I'd go by what they said.  

Well done for all your hard work OP. x


----------



## PolarSkye (14 January 2013)

Very, very well done for your hard work, perseverence and optimism . . . you must feel so good looking at the progress your lovely horse has made . . . that's largely down to your dedication.

He is lucky to have you.

P


----------



## justmemydear (14 January 2013)

Thank you everyone Yes i'm very happy he's not lame will happily mooch about on the lead rein outside his stable, only thing is he's dropped muscle and top line being a TB any suggestions?, i've tried build and glow, build up, top spec but nothing is working i knows its due to his box rest and will probably have to wait till he can start work x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (17 January 2013)

That is looking brilliant now, you must be so pleased. All  the graphic pics on this thread and the thing that turned my stomach is the chooks coming running for dinner. yuk lol.
i doubt there is anything you can do about the muscle or topline until he is back in work, or what about strapping? that would stop the loss of tone a bit perhaps. Or, do you know anyone with an equissage machine?


----------



## justmemydear (17 January 2013)

I have a massage booked for him saturday if he likes it i'll book more. This is todays bandage change, vet is very happly said it looks brilliant, he happily walked out the front of his stable and pulled my sister to feed shed when i was preparing his breakfast, then he stood eating not being held, he's so good as he's been stood in nine weeks tomorrow you would expect him to be a nutter lol x

here you can see its darker at the bottom and right hand sides its skin starting to form







skin is drawing in at the bottom again vet very happy with this


----------



## flitz02 (17 January 2013)

Jesus christ!!!...cannot imagine what you went through whilst waiting for the vet to arrive!! Well done to all involved & it's amazing how the body can heal with a bit of help.xx


----------



## _GG_ (17 January 2013)

This is just amazing


----------



## justmemydear (17 January 2013)

Vet was less than a mile away when she got the call about him so the wait wasn't long luckily, she did say tho that owners tend to worry and say cuts are bigger than they are but she said 'Oh you weren't lying when you said your horse has ripped his leg open'. I'm very happy with him he's a fighter for sure x


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 January 2013)

wow horrible injury.

Its amazing what the body can do.
with help from the vet and owner or course!

I wish him a continued speedy recovery.


----------



## justmemydear (20 January 2013)

Hi everyone just wanted to show you my chilled out lad, bandage change today its day 65 and we needed no sedation and you would think over nine weeks in his stable he would want out but nope very happy as long as he has food. Very pleased with todays change even more skin grown and when we took bandage off i was shocked how much smaller it was x


----------



## nic85 (20 January 2013)

Wow! What a wound ( Ouch!) Heres hoping it carries on healing so well


----------



## justmemydear (20 January 2013)

Thank you I'm very very happy with how far he's come x


----------



## irish_only (20 January 2013)

just wanted to say very well done in standing by your horse and persevering. absolutely fantastic job.


----------



## alfiesmum (25 January 2013)

completely amazing and a credit to you and your vet also gives hope to any of us who face a similar injury! i think i would just have flipped out completely if it was mine


----------



## justmemydear (26 January 2013)

Massage was cancelled last week due to snow but got it at 2pm today but here's a time line of his injury x


----------



## justmemydear (26 January 2013)

Here you can see on thursdays change a shave will be needed so booked for next week but gone a month without needing one, looks alot smaller but the shave will help the skin continue to grow x


----------



## JackAT (26 January 2013)

Fantastic progress! Well done for persevering! Never ceases to amaze me how tough and hardy horses can be. Fascinating to watch it heal and to see the progress. Is he still on antibiotics?


----------



## bouncingbean (26 January 2013)

Jeepers that is some wound! 
To see the progression of it healing though is very fascinating and quite staggering. 
Wishing him a speedy recovery, and well done to you and your vet for looking after him so well.


----------



## justmemydear (26 January 2013)

No he had antibiotic's for just over a month now has nothing, he's just had a massage he was sore on his back where he's compensated for his leg now so chilled he's trumping like a good un he loved it so will let him have lots more. Funny he came over all lovely and warm then drank as she said he would but he was rather enjoying being massaged lol x


----------



## justmemydear (26 January 2013)

very relaxed having his massage today x


----------



## Gingerwitch (26 January 2013)

I really take my hat off to owners like yourself - nothing is too much trouble for there horses.

And I love the fact that you are considerate enough to get him massages, as this really does make a differance to them - I spent a fortune on big lad getting massages etc when he was on box rest - and it was a great bordom breaker for him too.

Keep up with the photos it really is so encouraging when you have a accident prone tb !


----------



## Keen (27 January 2013)

Wow.  Well done you!  Ever thought of a career change?  You should be in veterinary nursing!


----------



## justmemydear (27 January 2013)

Thank you Gingerwitch x lol Keen i think my sister and i will be ok with cuts from now on as we just take this in our stride now, this is todays bandage change lots of skin growning at the sides x


----------



## Tnavas (27 January 2013)

Amazing healing - makes my boys wound look like a scratch despite the fact that it was a big mess.

I would now be using copper sulphate to steadily reduce the proud flesh. It also allows the skin edges to start moving inwards to close up the wound.

I actually found that the Manuka Honey though keeping the wound clean seemed to encourage the growth of the proud flesh. It also seemed to irritate my horse so I stopped using it. He also started to get grumpy about his bandages too.

I smeared vaseline all around the edges and well below before painting on the Copper Sulphate solution. Solution made by dissolving the Copper Sulphate in warm water until it would not dissolve any more. I found that this created a scab over the wound which was easy to remove each day to replace the Copper Sulphate.

Wound was washed daily with saline that was put in a weedkiller spray container - pumped up and sprayed on - this meant that the wound was never touched by me.

Injury was on the front of the hind leg just below the hock. The white on the left is tendon which had some fraying. Wound has now completely closed up leaving just a fine line.

From this






To This Day 184


----------



## justmemydear (27 January 2013)

thank you for showing me your photo's i'll google that now if it reduces the proud flesh after his shave thursday it will be worth doing so i don't need another as we have no problem with his bandage change now as long as his honey is warmed up before it goes on his dressing he's fine lol. Did you still bandage and change everyday then? x


----------



## Tnavas (27 January 2013)

justmemydear said:



			thank you for showing me your photo's I'll Google that now if it reduces the proud flesh after his shave Thursday it will be worth doing so i don't need another as we have no problem with his bandage change now as long as his honey is warmed up before it goes on his dressing he's fine lol. Did you still bandage and change everyday then? x
		
Click to expand...

Once I started the Copper Sulphate I didn't bandage as it can make the action of the Copper Sulphate too aggressive.

It scabs over so fast that it actually protects the wound. Scab is not a genuine one so it is easy to remove - a sterilised piece of gauze - swipe across the wound and the scab is gone. Good thing that proud flesh contains no nerve tissue so is pain free.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 January 2013)

tnavas ouch that's some "scratch", how did he manage to do that do? Looks fab now well done.


----------



## Tnavas (27 January 2013)

Victoria1980x we really aren't sure what he did. He was out in the paddock at the home of the girl who was leasing him - they had not long moved to the property so possibly there was wire, broken bottle - who really knows what lurking in the ground. The weather had been really wet with flooding which brings up some strange things.

She went around the paddock looking for possible things but came up with nothing.

It was really frustrating as at 6 years old he'd never had an injury. I've since sold him to a lovely teenager who has been very diligent in keeping up the treatment.


----------



## Mrs Bradfield (27 January 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			I really take my hat off to owners like yourself - nothing is too much trouble for there horses.

And I love the fact that you are considerate enough to get him massages, as this really does make a differance to them - I spent a fortune on big lad getting massages etc when he was on box rest - and it was a great bordom breaker for him too.

Keep up with the photos it really is so encouraging when you have a accident prone tb !
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this! Is lovely to see people take the time and effort


----------



## justmemydear (28 January 2013)

Thank you he's been so good its over 10 weeks now he's been stood in and just seems rather happy to be in his stable i think when he's better he'll be one that lives in 24/7 with just an hours turnout or so in the day while i am there plus riding, i'm having a paddock fenced off just for him as i am not risking it again and knowing what he's like if it dares to rain on him he'll try to climb over fence again x


----------



## justmemydear (31 January 2013)

Very good day for my lad today, had a shave vet very very happy but he's allowed to have a stroll out down village so he can start to regain some muscle and chomp some grass off village green, he'll love that x

being shaved







After a shave will look heaps better by next bandage change


----------



## angelish (31 January 2013)

lovely to see the progress thanks for posting updates and pics its really interesting watching it heal  well done hope he enjoys his walk


----------



## justmemydear (31 January 2013)

thank you very positive today from vet she has seen this injury loads while working in Australia so good to have her on board, no sedation needed just lots of carrots to shave his leg, so he has another massage booked saturday and can have a walk out to chomp grass think he'll be happy x


----------



## JackAT (1 February 2013)

Just looked at the original pic and compared, truly fantastic. Interesting to see the picture mid-shave as well! does the vet just use a scalpel and slice it? looks like they're almost scraping rather than slicing... 

Gruesome I know, but I'm very curious. Wondering if I'll have to do the same in the future to any human patients with de-gloving injuries!


----------



## justmemydear (1 February 2013)

JackAT thank you, its a scalpel blade she cuts slices off the proud flesh that sticks out then feels to see if its level with the sides where the skin is growing. Its pretty similar to watching your kebab being carved off. My friend in Ireland is sending me a article as over there they use maggots to keep the proud flesh back. It has no nerve endings so doesn't hurt he just doesn't like the blood running down his leg to start with and it does bleed loads that's something I'm ok with now but use to panic when I saw it done the first time. Will change bandage Sunday probably will look rough but generally come the change after that you see a massive difference x


----------



## justmemydear (2 February 2013)

11 weeks of box rest do i looked stressed could hardly stay awake for todays massage lol x


----------



## Emilieu (3 February 2013)

Wow what a wonderful thread, thank you for posting and a massive well done to you. Your boy is beautiful and looks like a star patient!


----------



## justmemydear (3 February 2013)

Thank you i love this horse so much he is a star to nurse, here he is today and his bandage change photo's after his shave thursday x







alot flatter







having a break from his stable but just wanted to eat hay lol


----------



## justmemydear (21 February 2013)

My lad is now on day 97 he's feeling good rather too good, he doesn't want his bandage on now but hay hoe he has to as much as he tries to take it off, walked him out sunday and he didn't spend much time on the ground with any of his feet if we wasn't bucking we was rearing or leaping with all 4 feet off the ground while i held lead rope, so now need to be suit and booted as he nearly knocked me out he's feeling so fresh plus back to bridle for more control, but so nice that he is feeling well enough to show me his old self, if anyone wants to donate super glue for when i get to ride him feel free to send it my way lol x

Here he is today lots of skin growth was slightly concerned that the bottom wasn't growing after his last shave but we now have growth its just slower than the rest


----------



## Fools Motto (21 February 2013)

Just thought I should join the others in saying that is some injury and some fab healing. Well done to all your dedication, the end is in sight!


----------



## justmemydear (21 February 2013)

thank you, it still looks large but its half the size it was and is so quick to clean now only mess on the dressing is the manuka honey, We are so pleased with him x


----------



## Doris68 (21 February 2013)

Well done!  You are a brilliant nurse and he's a star patient.  So pleased for you both!


----------



## justmemydear (21 February 2013)

thank you Doris, i'll be needing advise soon on best way to bring him back into work as he's dropped muscle and top line with his 14 weeks box rest and more to come still x


----------



## angelish (21 February 2013)

pleased to read he's still doing well


----------



## _GG_ (21 February 2013)

You can do some whisping to help his muscle condition. Hard work and lengthy to do the whole body, but worked for my old mare. She had 15 months box rest and didn't look any different the day she came out than the day she went in. She was advanced medium dressage so very well muscled. I whisked her twice a day...took about an hour each time, but was good for her mentally having time spent on her and brilliant for her body. I always made a new one each day out of her hay 

The leg looks amazing, well done!!!


----------



## JackAT (21 February 2013)

Good to hear he's returning to his old self! 

What's manuka honey? I've heard of it but never really researched it properly.


----------



## angel7 (22 February 2013)

I agree with other poster regarding stopping the use of honey on this wound. Manuka is great for cleaning sloughy, necrotic, smelly and infected wounds, but this leg injury is well past that stage now.
As a trained nurse I would not use honey where proud flesh is occurring as it WILL encourage more overgranulation which you are trying to prevent. The osmotic action of the honey which is so good for cleaning wounds has a drawing affect on the wound bed which causes more proud flesh to form (think sugar poultice!!!)

Consider the copper sulphate application, perhaps to a small area first, it will chemically burn back the flesh (expect the leg to swell in response and don't bandage it).
Pressure against the wound is essential to compress the vessels and reduce the vascuous nature of the overgranulation tissue, so increase the amount of wool padding you are using and ensure you are applying the bandage with some compression ie pull to half stretch while applying. Consider the application of a mild steroid cream if you aren't sure about the copper sulphate.
I would also be leaving the dressing change to every second day if it isn't too wet or dirty- everytime the wound is exposed its temperature drops which takes many hours to regain at the wound bed- slowing healing.
I would also reduce the washing and wiping of the wound bed to, it will be removing and killing the cells trying to form. Simply irrigate around the wound to remove goo and leave the rest untouched.
Also consider walking the horse out a lot more to encourage circulation to the whole leg and reduce the formation of scar adhesions.
Well done so far and keep going!!!


----------



## JackAT (3 March 2013)

Any new pictures/updates here? I'm always interested in this thread!


----------



## justmemydear (3 March 2013)

Sorry for not posting been really busy, thank you Angel for your advice i have the vet coming Thursday as need a very small shave done on the bottom part as skin isn't growing over a small lip of flesh so will enquire about what you have said. GG i've never done that but i will look into it thank you. He's very on his toes and strong now getting back to his grumpy face pulling self but this was taken today on his bandage change, which i might add is getting hard to keep on, he is getting extremely clever at getting them off lately lol x


----------



## Tiffany (3 March 2013)

Bless him, what a terrible injury you must have been so shocked and upset when you first saw it  Amazing how well it is healing


----------



## justmemydear (3 March 2013)

Thank you. My first impression was vet would tell me to pts but she didn't just said it would be a long road to recovery which was fine. We are on the home straight now as its so small compared to what it was. 107 days since it happened not that I counting lol x


----------



## Persephone (4 March 2013)

What a credit to you  Well done!


----------



## JackAT (4 March 2013)

no need to apologise! You've a valid reason to be busy haha! looks like things are staying on track  great to see


----------



## JustKickOn (4 March 2013)

Wow!! OP, you must have so much patience and determination!
Well done for looking after that wound so well, he's very lucky to have you as an owner.

As a side note, have you considered using camrosa ointment on the wound once the skin has grown over it completely? I'm just thinking that now spring is starting, there is a chance that the flies will start to fly their horrid little selves out. The ointment really helps the healing process and acts as a fly repellent. Link below.
http://www.camrosa.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=102


----------



## justmemydear (20 March 2013)

Hi, here's a photo from sunday just gone, he's had another shave since i've been on here last and vet caught him but its healed again fine. I went on a wound management talk last night and she seemed to think i maybe better with pinch grafts taken from his neck then to put him in a cast for a week, but this is between £500 to £800 which i am happy to pay has anyone had a pinch graft done so i know the outcome?


----------



## Amymay (20 March 2013)

Completely and utterly amazing!


----------



## justmemydear (20 March 2013)

just now weighing up whether to have the skin grafts done, the skin is growing but its slowly. The talk i went on said about all this stuff you can put on that says it aids healing but none is really proved its just good marketing x


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (20 March 2013)

Oh my gosh! That must have been awful for you!! Its looking great compared to what it was first off! Keep up the good work! I look forward to seeing how it improves! Please post updates!


----------



## gadetra (20 March 2013)

This is just incredible. 
As many have said it is remarkable that he has been able to come back off such a horrendous injury. Seriously fair play to you managing that and keeping on top of it.
Also thank you for undating the thread al along to see the progress-I have just discovered it and it is fascinating (alhtoigh I now know chooks are rank. Yummy but rank!).
You have done an amazing job on him. 
There is an article in the Irish Sport Horse News (not sure about the title just now, and I only read that article about 3 hours ago  ) about maggots adn cleaning the wound. I don't have it to scan and give to you unfortunately but if you write to them they might send you over a copy? And maybe you could talk to the vets who reccomend it?
Good luck with the rest of the healing.


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 March 2013)

WOW 

Only just seen this thread 

Love his face in the massage pictures. 

Don't really know what else to say other than WOW again


----------



## JackAT (22 March 2013)

Looking good! I suppose grafts would still work because its still raw tissue. Don't know anything about it though! Good luck, let us know what you decide


----------



## Queenbee (23 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Completely and utterly amazing!
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 March 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Hi, here's a photo from sunday just gone, he's had another shave since i've been on here last and vet caught him but its healed again fine. I went on a wound management talk last night and she seemed to think i maybe better with pinch grafts taken from his neck then to put him in a cast for a week, but this is between £500 to £800 which i am happy to pay has anyone had a pinch graft done so i know the outcome?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had experience with pinch grafts - but have had a similar injury on a filly a few years ago.  Ripple's was not QUITE as extensive I don't think - although it did sever the extensor tendon.  I would say that you have very good recovery so far in the time it has taken and it may not need anything 'extra' - just more of what you have been doing and I would expect it to take another 8-10 weeks for a complete heal.  I'll try to hunt out some pics of Ripple's so you can compare.  She DID end up with a scar - but completely sound.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 March 2013)

Holy heck! That's impressive and impressive how it's healed! Brilliant job!


----------



## cptrayes (23 March 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Hi, here's a photo from sunday just gone, he's had another shave since i've been on here last and vet caught him but its healed again fine. I went on a wound management talk last night and she seemed to think i maybe better with pinch grafts taken from his neck then to put him in a cast for a week, but this is between £500 to £800 which i am happy to pay has anyone had a pinch graft done so i know the outcome?
		
Click to expand...

I have seen "hair transplant"  type plug grafts and I would have said that they were a complete waste of money. Aesthetically, I would have preferred to see a clean scar than the little scrubby plugs of hair. Functionally, I don't believe that it helped the mare at all, she was still lame (it was a fetlock injury and the joint was damaged.)   The scar with no hair did not appear to be any weaker than the skin with the hair in or near it.


That wound is doing fantastically well under your brilliant care. I would be inclined to see how it is in another couple of weeks, because to me it looks like it's closing in really fast.


----------



## Ruth W (23 March 2013)

Mine had a similar degloving  injury (but def not as big as his, you've done so well). We tried a skin graft and only about two of the tiny circles took so really was a waste of time. In the end my vet tried something called vulcaten (think it was from Germany, quite expensive and they get it through Oakham if I remember correctly). It really encouraged healing from outside, literally every week his wound got smaller, was great stuff but def very strong, had to wear gloves to apply.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 March 2013)

Well - found pics of my filly's injury.

This one was about 8 weeks after the original event - taken during the dressing procedure and showing the splint which had to be put on over the dressing - to keep her foot forward (as the extensor ligament was severed.)







This was the dressing she wore for 12 weeks - heavy padding below and above the splint - even buying the dressing materials off E-bay at the best possible prices, it was about £20 each time the dressing was replaced (3 times a week.)






This was a couple or weeks later (about 12 weeks into treatment) when vet declared the extensor ligament ok and took the splint off (it was attached to a shoe with an extended toe - quite an artistic and very effective bit of work done by the farrier at 3 Counties.)






This was the point at which the dressing was discontinued - about 16 weeks.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And this was when she was turned out - and wanted to prove the back leg worked fine!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (23 March 2013)

to be honest you have done such a fantastic job i would just carry on as you are.


----------



## mightymammoth (23 March 2013)

janetgeorge love that last photo


----------



## justmemydear (11 April 2013)

Sorry only just seen your photo's thanks for sharing thats amazing xx

Well i'm at day 147 of box rest and this was today before a shave again, the vet is extremely happy, i can have alot less bandaging and guess what he can go out into a field to release some of his energy, got to make sure he's bandaged well but so happy today as he's now wanting out and some days is rather on his toes well back feet fronts are normally above my head lol. Got steroid cream now to put on daily to stop this proud flesh growing back, but we are nearly there, good day i only said last night i was going to win the lottery and i feel like i have just being allowed to let him out xx


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2013)

It's quite, quite amazing.

And how wonderful that he can now start to have some turnout!!!


----------



## justmemydear (11 April 2013)

Thank you he's feeling so well he's trotting round stable bucking and squealing then we took some showing sunday and he saw the trailer and thought he was going out that got him even more excited so just to be able to get him out this weekend is brilliant i'm so happy. Vet gave no time length to be out as long as fields are dry so i think let him burn some energy off and bring him in before he decides to come in again on his own x


----------



## justmemydear (11 April 2013)

sorry only just caught up on all the posts, i opted to carry on as we have i researched and spoke to another vet who came to ours and she said it doesn't heal any quicker with the pinch grafts just make islands for skin to form around and most don't take so thought i'm not putting him through it unless it was worth it x


----------



## _GG_ (11 April 2013)

This is just the most astonishing recovery. Bl00dy well done to you and your vet. I am so happy for you that turnout is finally on the cards too


----------



## HashRouge (11 April 2013)

OMG 
I had a look at the last page first, then dared myself to look at the first page and 
I bet you had a heart attack when you saw what he'd done! I'd have been a hysterical wreck!! Can't believe how well it has healed though, all credit to you!


----------



## justmemydear (11 April 2013)

Lol HashRouge that tickled me you know its probably bad but just have to have a peek  but its amazing what you find you can do when put in the situation. Thanks GG will let you know how it goes but its the getting to the field part I'm not looking forward to lol but he's to be sedated as he's proper lively now x


----------



## Caballito (11 April 2013)

Wow, what commitment and dedication and what a lucky horse to have you as his owner. Fantastic job, well done 

Good luck with the turning out - I hope he behaves himself x


----------



## angelish (11 April 2013)

iv'e been wondering how he was doing but haven't been able to find this post since the forum changed again  
the skin has grown so much , you have all done so well to get it to heal like that well done again and very best of luck getting him into the field without too much drama


----------



## Gloi (11 April 2013)

What a fabulous job you are doing with his rehab


----------



## justmemydear (12 April 2013)

Thank you and sorry for not updating sooner x today is the first day he's not attempted to remove the bandages. We are only using the dressing, retention bandage, fleece one, vet wrap, stable bandage. No cotton wool and he's far happier without this. It no longer has to go over his hock as he cuts himself trying to remove it. This morning he's fresh on his toes wanting out. If my nerves can take it I'll get photo's of his turnout but he will be sedated to start with so he comes round slowly in the field, altho knowing him it would of worn off in the 100m's walk to field lol x


----------



## mightymammoth (12 April 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Thank you and sorry for not updating sooner x today is the first day he's not attempted to remove the bandages. We are only using the dressing, retention bandage, fleece one, vet wrap, stable bandage. No cotton wool and he's far happier without this. It no longer has to go over his hock as he cuts himself trying to remove it. This morning he's fresh on his toes wanting out. If my nerves can take it I'll get photo's of his turnout but he will be sedated to start with so he comes round slowly in the field, altho knowing him it would of worn off in the 100m's walk to field lol x
		
Click to expand...

can't wait to see some photos of him turned out


----------



## justmemydear (12 April 2013)

I may be heavily sedated to calm my nerves but will try my best  lol x


----------



## justmemydear (13 April 2013)

My boy is out he was superb altho sedated, he's rolled so much its going to take 6yrs to clean him lol. Just giving him a few more hours so the sedation is totally worn off he's been out about half hour so far. Pictures to follow x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 April 2013)

Been following this thread, wow those latest photos, how its healing is incredible.

 and justmemydear can I be so bold as to say.

 What a sweet kind face your boy has.  A really cute lad, you can see in his face he loves you so much  and knows your doing all you can for him.   A really special bond you have.


----------



## Doris68 (13 April 2013)

Huge pat on the back once again - well done you!!


----------



## justmemydear (13 April 2013)

Leviathon, thank you so much for your lovely words that means alot to me as i love this boy so much xx thank you Doris x.

Well we had 2.5 hours out without his rug as you know they love a roll, he was so calm my heart was pounding we put 2 headcollars on him one being his controller as easier than a bridle to unclip, well my lad is an angel in disguise he was brilliant, 150 days in and he wasn't naughty, yes he was sedated but it had worn off by the time my chestnut wanna be bay came back in for his bandage change. His leg has held up well on his bandage change, so will judge tomorrow how he is and maybe let him have another turnout. Got to work on his muscle now but that couldn't be helped and try to get some weight back on him, ignore his shaved part i had him freezemarked x


----------



## mightymammoth (13 April 2013)

thanks for sharing those, I must say he's looking fantastic! Bet he felt great having that roll


----------



## justmemydear (13 April 2013)

Thank you his top line has gone and lots of his muscle compared to when he first injured him last november but slowly and surely we will get it back x


----------



## Megibo (13 April 2013)

Just seen this thread, wowee! 

Great improvement pictures and what a fab mummy you are


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 April 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Thank you his top line has gone and lots of his muscle compared to when he first injured him last november but slowly and surely we will get it back x
		
Click to expand...

well the top line will come . My mare box rested  just over a year  she lost so much muscle.  Was hard to see my strong girl look so frail. 


 He loved his roll by the looks of it


----------



## justmemydear (14 April 2013)

Wow is your mare ok now leviathon? He had a great time out will see if he's sore today if he's ok will let him have another hour or so x


----------



## bellatrix (14 April 2013)

When I saw those first pictures my face was something like this 
What a progress he has made, its amazing!! Lovely to see him being turned out. Well done OP!! What a lucky boy to have an owner like you.


----------



## justmemydear (14 April 2013)

No sedation today walked to the field great, my sister and i had a headcollar each one being a controller type and rope just for control and he was fine, let him loose he was charging around bit like this lol x


----------



## JackAT (14 April 2013)

Could he be having any more fun?? Great pics!


----------



## justmemydear (14 April 2013)

He's had roughly 8 hours out this weekend, led him in great tonight then the lil monkey wouldn't let me change the bandage alone so had to call for back up lol, got it off fine but he wouldn't let me re do it, so sister arrived to lift his front foot for me so he's less sharp with his hind x


----------



## jaynec (14 April 2013)

He looks amazing, especially after the long long box rest. WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## justmemydear (15 April 2013)

Thank you i'm very proud of him even if he is a little toerag, he's in today just so i can see if he's going to have any effects from being out. 150 days he was in with just a couple of walks out the front of the stable for a few mins till he was getting too excited and had to stay in so he could look far worse muscle wise i suppose x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 April 2013)

justmemydear said:



			Wow is your mare ok now leviathon? He had a great time out will see if he's sore today if he's ok will let him have another hour or so x
		
Click to expand...

No justmemydear.  

 She is running pain free over the rainbow. My life fell apart when she crossed rainbow bridge


----------



## justmemydear (15 April 2013)

oh i'm so sorry trust me to put my foot imy mouth  xx


----------



## justmemydear (18 April 2013)

Hi advice wanted. Shave done thursday given steroid cream to use daily. Left it till saturday due to shave and changed bandage using the steroid cream. Slight blood but usually is after a shave. Had turnout not lame over weekend. Sundays change lots of blood so didn't use steroid cream and wrapped till today. Well today we took our life in our hands very sharp with legs wasn't happy us touching his leg. Took bandage off again started bleeding and has blood blisters. Had to sedate heavy, twitch and cover his head so he let me do his bandage. Took us hour and forty mins to do it which normally takes 10 mins. I'm waiting on vet ringing me but do you think this is due to the cream or the turnout? X


----------



## angelish (16 June 2013)

hi just found this thread again 

how is he doing , i hope he is ok after your last post


----------



## cellie (16 June 2013)

You've done fantastic job with your horse.Im into day 10 of severe lacerations just below the hock fortunately he was at vets within 2 hours so all flesh could be sewn and stapled.It looks terrible mess but  horse is happy and  grazing inhand twice a day.I had only had him ten days  hes been a absolute saint to handle.Stitches out tomorrow  and hes bandaged just like your lad .


----------



## justmemydear (24 July 2013)

Sorry all for lack of post didn't want to bore you with all my photo's, anyways we are still ticking along this is day 248, about 3 inches big now he's doing really well, had good and bad bandage changes lots of blood blisters and stroppy horse but we are really getting there now x


----------



## _GG_ (24 July 2013)

Such an amazing improvement. Well done all involved xxx


----------



## justmemydear (24 July 2013)

Thank you the small cut at the top he did to himself while trying to get the bandages off but all is good x


----------



## Queenbee (24 July 2013)

Flipping nora!  I had forgotten all about this thread until you posted this update, wow! really looking good x


----------



## justmemydear (24 July 2013)

Lol thanks my sister and I still plugging along with it. Taken longer as I wouldn't send him away for skin grafts cause he's a stressy boy if his routine isn't the same and he's still perfectly happy in his stable. He's a weird one you would think he'd want out x


----------



## Gloi (25 July 2013)

I just want to say what a wonderful job you have been doing with this horse. 
As an aside, my sister has horrendous sided effects from long term steroid use one of which is exceptionally fragile skin and flesh. After a fall a couple of years ago the front of her shin split open down to the bone for several inches in a horrible wound (The worst of many she's had) The hospital treated her with manuka honey dressing and pressure bandages twice a week for several months and the flesh gradually grew in just like your horse is doing. I swear by the stuff now, it is magic.


----------



## justmemydear (25 July 2013)

I agree the steroid cream used just once knocked us back a good month. Hope your sister continues to get better xx


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (25 July 2013)

I've just come accross this thread and wow, I take my hat off to you and your sister, that's some amazing progress.


----------



## justmemydear (30 October 2013)

Finally we are healed 336 days after his injury he had turn out and all his legs work. Shame about all the rain tho i've had him in as don't want him slipping over hurting himself when he's looning it around like a nutter lol bandage was just to protect his scar x


----------



## Cragrat (30 October 2013)

That is an amazing sight   

You must be relieved and proud and really really happy to see him doing that!


----------



## Patterdale (30 October 2013)

I just almost cried reading this. 

My CCI** horse of a lifetime did this, almost exactly the same injury. It could have been his leg I was looking at. 
He spent 4 months in vet hospital, then after another 3 months at home and almost healed, the whole thing blew open again. He had sequestrum on his cannon bone and whilst the outer wound was healing the cannon bone inside was slowly slowly dying and crumbling away. He was PTS. 

I'm so SO happy for you that your horse has come right though. Give him a pat from me


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2013)

Great photo's!!!  And a fantastic recovery after such a devastating injury.


----------



## its_noodles (30 October 2013)

amazing recovery!!!


----------



## justmemydear (30 October 2013)

Thank you, i'm a nervous wreck with him out but fence was very sharp and he knew it was working so didn't push it but did have a think about trying electric fence lol. So sorry Patterdale its a horrible injury to deal with this has been a long road will be a year on November 16th x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 October 2013)

Fantastic to see such a happy horse after such an horrific injury, you should be so proud of him and youself for getting him to where he is now.


----------



## justmemydear (30 October 2013)

Thank you i think he looks fab for such a long box rest x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 October 2013)

That's great, our tb decided to slash his leg open down to cannon bone in April, not as wide as you boys but still horrific!!! He is now fully healed and out in the Felix, we have put his fast healing down to the special dressing by equi med ag. My vets said at least 8 months box rest but after three months he was out with a bandage and after just about 5 months he was fully healed with a smaller scare than we thought!!!


----------



## Doris68 (31 October 2013)

Well done!  Lovely to see the photos of your horse hooning around.  Great news - you and your sister have worked wonders.


----------



## angelish (31 October 2013)

lovely to see him out  well done for getting him through it and thank you for updating its lovely to see him do so well


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (31 October 2013)

Wow you have done an amazing job nursing him through that, he looks so happy to be out, must be a great feeling to know that after all of your hard work he can go out and hoon around the field happily!


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 October 2013)

What a fab update. Well deserved outcome for all the work you and your sister put in along with the vets. Lovely leaping photos :smile3:


----------

